# looking for work rockford Il area



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

Have 2007 chevy 2500 with a 8'2" ploy vxt and a jeep with a 7'6" boss straight blade


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

i will keep you in mind, well see how many accts i can get


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks i live in poplar grove


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

just a bump


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

Just a bump


----------

